# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  SharePoint  стал лидировать

## манюня

Недавно только в инете встречала ролик о SharePoint , как тут опять вижу, вышел , но уже так сказать обновленная версия. 

Теперь сразу видно Майкрософт лидирует везде.
вот сами зацените

----------

